# IBI & Basura - how to pay from abroad?



## sadlybroke (Jun 19, 2012)

I received the "IBI y basura" bill from the town hall as a PDF by email. This is our first bill for our building plot in Benalmadena which we bought last year. We still live in the UK.

I understand the bill can nomally be paid in person in one of the listed banks on certain days at certain times - the info is on the bill. However, we do not plan to travel to Spain before the bill deadline in October so I am trying to find out how this can be paid.

I called the bank branch where we have a non-resident bank account but I was told there is no way of paying online or over the phone. The lady told me a friend cannot bring the bill printed either. I am not sure this info is correct though.

If I email the PDF to a friend who lives in Spain and transfer the funds to his account, can he then go to one of the banks and pay my bill with either cash or from his account?

Is there any other way of paying the bill?

Thank you.


----------



## inigobosch (Aug 27, 2018)

This kind of matters usted to be by direct Debit. In fact, most of the Spanish Town Hall uses a Direct Debit form to make it easier. I am sure you could make the payment throught the web site. Try yo do It.

Enviado desde mi Redmi Note 4X mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

Getting a friend to pay it is the best option. Then set up a direct debit with your bank next time you are over.

Failing that, if you miss the deadline it's not the end of the world. Go to the Ayuntamiento and explain the situation. They will add a small surcharge for late payment and issue a new bill.

They really don't make things easy for non-residents to pay their bills - it drives me nuts!


----------



## Daniel Paiva (Nov 28, 2020)

sadlybroke said:


> I received the "IBI y basura" bill from the town hall as a PDF by email. This is our first bill for our building plot in Benalmadena which we bought last year. We still live in the UK.
> 
> I understand the bill can nomally be paid in person in one of the listed banks on certain days at certain times - the info is on the bill. However, we do not plan to travel to Spain before the bill deadline in October so I am trying to find out how this can be paid.
> 
> ...


hello , how can i request to pay ibi and basura ? because i didnt get any bill and we need to pay for this year could you tell me one web page? thanks you


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

Daniel Paiva said:


> hello , how can i request to pay ibi and basura ? because i didnt get any bill and we need to pay for this year could you tell me one web page? thanks you


Every town is different so you need to go to the web page for your Ayuntamiento and look up the procedures (Recaudación, pago de tributos etc). Or it might be the provincial government - for example this is the one for Cadiz province where I live. you can pay or request bills online.



Pago de Tributos - Sede Electrónica del Servicio Provincial de Recaudación y Gestión Tributaria


----------



## AdeP (Jan 24, 2018)

We are also in Cadiz.
I used the Web form on the Ayuntamiento Web page and got PDFs of our IBI within hours.

The can be paid online with a credit card or bank payment.

I see there is even a payment App in the link Alcalaina sent (thanks!). Nice to know we have a first thinking local government.


----------

